# No AOKP Thread for the Kindle Fire Otter build in Team Forums



## jwbaynham (Apr 17, 2012)

Why is there no thread for the Kindle fire in the Team Forums? In the link column for build 31 it's just blank. What's up?


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

From all that I know, it's not supported in the build after (32).


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

There is a link to download Milestone 5, just not a link to a thread for it.

Just ordered a refurb Kindle Fire today, will be interesting if I can run AOKP on it!


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm running Milestone 5 on mine

with the latest 3.0 kernel it runs great... best rom i've tried for it yet


----------



## Zlatty (Dec 22, 2011)

Im trying to get it to work now ... my computer just does not want to connect to the darn fire

edit:

nvm

after wiping and installing through cwm, i finally got it to work

also you need this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23717-rom542012unofficial-aokp-milestone-51-for-kindle-fire/page__st__30


----------

